# ASP: AD Abfrage über LDAP



## MrBarcode (19. August 2004)

Ich versuche gerade eine eine Abfrage auf das AD zu starten, die mir als Ergebnis alle in der Windows-Domäne eingetragenen Rechner anzeigt - und viel wichtiger zusätzliche Felder wie zB das Betriebssystem, die Version desselben, das Servicepack usw.

Die Abfrage funktioniert soweit schon mal, doch außer den Feldern "name", "whencreated" und "whenchanged" zeigt er mir noch nix an.

Hier mal der Code:



> <%
> Set oConn = CreateObject("ADODB.Connection")
> Set oComm = CreateObject("ADODB.Command")
> oConn.Provider = "ADsDSOOBJECT"              ' ADSI OLE-DB provider
> ...



Also wie gesagt, bis auf die drei Felder zeigt er mir nix an, obwohl ich mir ziemlich sicher bin, dass es zB das Feld "operatingsystem" gibt. Case Sensitive ist das ganze nicht.

Hat wer Ahnung von dem ganzen?


----------

